# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Time lapse PrintrBot Simple Assembly

## makeshaper

Watch as we assemble a PrintrBot® Simple in this time lapse video.

https://youtu.be/Ut3SDBDsB8s

----------

